# problems cloning from raid to single drive



## Fitseries3 (Oct 4, 2008)

i've been trying all day to clone my OS from my 2x150gb raptors to a single velociraptor but it just wont work.

i have tried norton ghost, acronis, and a few others.

the same basic thing happens every time...

i get it all ready to clone in each program and i hit start and i get an error:

one or more disks may contain errors which need to be fixed before the operation can continue.

i have done scan disk, chkdsk, defrag, disk cleanup. nothing fixed it. the drives are all in perfect shape and pass smart tests flawlessly.

is this happening because of the raid? what do i do now?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 4, 2008)

oh i love it when no one helps me out.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 6, 2008)

its intresting the latest versions of those programs should do raid...i wish my rig wasnt down i think i looked after i got with you on im about it and i think a few days later i remembered randomely and tried it again and i think i found a prog that spacifically said it supported raid and i book marked it but now my rig is down so i cant see if i did...it might be weirdly configured you might jut have to back everything up on an external or another drive/disk and wipe and set the raid back up with a clean format


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 6, 2008)

I noticed you used a Norton Product... if you have Norton Ghost running try disabiling it, then run Acronis clone.

If that doesn't do it try this:

http://www.acronis.com/homecomputing/support/kb/articles/998/

and you can also try booting into the rescue disk you can make in Acronis and try a clone from there.

If all else fails , did you make or you can make a Acronis Secure zone partition; backup the complete drive(s) and the do a recovery to another disk.

I always heard there is a hundred ways to skin a cat... smile...life is to short! I was 18 yesterday and today I am 52!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 6, 2008)

i run all of the utilities from a boot cd. i tried it once from windows and it hated 64bit. 

it wont copy the data cause it says it needs to be checked. i check it and find nothing but then get the same error when trying again. catch 22 it seems. 

however.. i did find a solution. more on this in a few...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i run all of the utilities from a boot cd. i tried it once from windows and it hated 64bit.
> 
> it wont copy the data cause it says it needs to be checked. i check it and find nothing but then get the same error when trying again. catch 22 it seems.
> 
> however.. i did find a solution. more on this in a few...



do tell i might raid 2TB in a few weeks and if i f up and cant recover i will be SUUUUPER angry


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 6, 2008)

I have noticed this about acronis a couple of times. You have to make the recover cd from the set-up you are running. Example, I was running no ahci, then I turned it on and had to go make a new recovery cd to get it to boot with it on.  It got picky with me.

Did you try the recover partition idea, because it will copy the errors, too.
Put the partition on your single drive, not the raid.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 6, 2008)

i found the problem to be that the drives where of the same size. sound odd right?

2x150gb raptorx drives in raid partition out to be exactly the same size as a single 300gb velociraptor. 

when trying to clone... something odd happens. i dont know what but it does.

i got a wd 640gb drive and used ghost from a boot cd and it worked with the force copy command. it did take 2 hours to copy though. im using that install of vista64 now and have been using it since 2/10/07


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i found the problem to be that the drives where of the same size. sound odd right?
> 
> 2x150gb raptorx drives in raid partition out to be exactly the same size as a single 300gb velociraptor.
> 
> ...



so you needed a bigger drive to clone to not exact?


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 6, 2008)

Hooray...See, it all comes out in the wash.

Texas is nice ... I have a son there.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 6, 2008)

no... i think the issue what the software got confused somehow and didnt know wtf to do with 2 identical drives. very odd but i tested the theroy and it worked every time i cloned to a different sized drive but never to the same sized one. i even cloned from the raps to a 120gb drive and then to the 300gb vrap. worked flawlessly. very odd.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 6, 2008)

I know at work I've tried imaging a raid to a single drive and it didn't matter what options I tried I would constantly get errors with Norton Ghost USB boot disk.  The only way I was able to recover the customers RAID info was to order the same exact board..off ebay(I hate doing that cause we've been burned before).  Under Misc did you check force cloning?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> oh i love it when no one helps me out.



If you require help within the hour I'd gladly help you out. Say ... €50 per hour? That's excluding taxes of course. That's quite cheap as well.



Any decent RAID solution should be transparent to the OS. So support from applications is quite irrelevant. Ghost has various switches to ignore drive state, ie force copy. Just start Ghost with /? to see them, there are various NTFS specific ones as well.
Also, you can try doing a disk to image first and then image to disk again instead. If required you could do that using a Ghostcast server on another machine.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 6, 2008)

Isn't the shell cmd to force for Norton Ghost, ghost.exe -fro


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 6, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Isn't the shell cmd to force for Norton Ghost, ghost.exe -fro



There are multiple, forcing different things. ie ignore dirty filesystem flags, force 1:1 sector copy, ignore various checks, etc.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.acronis.com/enterprise/products/ATISWin/

acronis

with my dealings with them on the phone, it's only this one I think that will rip any data off.


the other ones have been cut......


----------

